# South Padre Island/Arroyo



## nguerrajr (Jun 12, 2012)

Me n my friend lookin for some one to tag along with on a regular basis we usually rent a boat from SPI but don't wanna spend 150 evrytime we go this way we split the cost with someone with there own boat we both exp fishers n usally go south bay n causway never fished the north side also been to arroyo but they don't rent boats anymore we would go rattlesnake bay n some other places we also fish gar if ur intersted too or even if ur just lookin to rent ur boat to us we would in arroyo were down wed sign paper work so message or just comment


----------

